# Expobar Brewtus III, available in UK?



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I've fallen in love with this machine - it's beautiful!

Are they available in the UK? A quick google + ebay search has returned nothing within the UK, only the US, with 'whole latte love' and coffeegeek having reviews on the machine!

thanks

michael


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes but not under the Brewtus name, here it is at Bella Barista.

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffeemachines/expobar-leva-dual-boiler-coffee-machine.asp


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Expobar Leva dual boiler machine is lovely to use. Pretty stable grouphead temps and sufficient steam power. Relatively small footprint too (not taking up oodles of bench space)


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

It's a great price in the UK too! I know it's a vibe pump not rotary but it seems crazy that you can get a PID'd dual boiler e61 for that price (with extras like insulated steam wand etc).

It's not as pretty as a rocket, andreja premium or some other machines (a bit more 'boxy') but still looks lovely. I was going to buy one up until I realised there is no way I'd be able to afford an engagement ring in the next year if I bought it (yes there are more important things in life than coffee sadly!).


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a serious eye Expobar Leva Dual and was saving up until I found the TS on ebay.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

My next upgrade has just been delayed by a year or so with the demise of my laptop - proper dead it is. A trip to the Apple shop is now looming.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Ouch, Sandy!


----------

